# Website and Instagram



## Josh220 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey guys,
Been MIA for a while traveling and such. Just wanted to get some more notice and followers for my website and my new Instagram account. Please check them out if you have time, I could really use some more followers!

Instagram: Instagram

Website: Pinnacle Exposure - Josh Heidebrecht

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Nettles (Jan 26, 2015)

Josh, there's plenty to like. Had a leisurely look this morning. Very strong colour here and there for me, but great shots too. I'd like to read some background info on images I looked at, like the string of 4x4s on the dusty track.

Love the blood moon shot. Like your bio. I take shots of feet too from time to time! Looks quite arty.   

Worth a visit.


----------



## Lucryster (Jan 26, 2015)

Josh220 said:


> Hey guys,
> Been MIA for a while traveling and such. Just wanted to get some more notice and followers for my website and my new Instagram account. Please check them out if you have time, I could really use some more followers!
> 
> Instagram: Instagram
> ...



Hey Josh, the Facebook link on your website, brings me to MY facebook page, not yours..


----------

